# [Resolved] Stuck in shut down mode



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

My computer will not shut down all the way...everytime i got to the start icon and click on shut down, it will go to the screen that says "windows is now shutting down" and then freeze there, i have to manually turn the computer off and then when i restart it the next day it has to go thru the blue screen (looking for errors) because it was not shut down properly. Any ideas on how i could fix this problem??


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi chvygrl3,
Try and download the shutdown fix here !!


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

Hello..thanks for the reply ..I downloaded that program and got the message that the program is not compatible with my version of windows...any other suggestions??


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

what IS your version of Windows?

Try closing all open programs before you go to shut down.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try running *msconfig* and click on the Advanced tab. Then put a check in "disable fast shutdown". Might take a couple of shutdowns for that to work.

Also if you are running an antivirus program that scans at shutdown, be sure to disable that particular option.

And if the problem is not resolved, give us a post of your StartupList using the appliation from the site below. Just download, unzip and run it, then copy/paste the results to a reply. It's a good idea even if the problem is resolved.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

Did you try start, log off {your name] windows, first, before shutting down ? Also, when you see that blue screen, hitting
[ enter ] right away will cancel it out but I would suggest you 
take advantage of your maintenance wizard and run it weekly
if you do much of that.

birdog2


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

I tried to check that box, but it did not work either...i still get stuck in the shut down screen when i try to turn my computer off....I downloaded that program and here is what i got:

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\DRIVEICONS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAVENOW\SAVENOW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DOWNLOADWARE\DW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DELFIN\PROMULGATE\PGMONITR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB05.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\B'S CLIP\BSCLIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\ZCAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\CHKRAS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHIPM11.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

chvygrl3, you didn't give us the full 9 yards of the StartupList, just the first part. With the text folder open, click Edit>Select All>Edit>copy and then paste the copied text to a reply. We need the whole thing.


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

StartupList report, 1/5/03, 6:52:17 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\DRIVEICONS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAVENOW\SAVENOW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DOWNLOADWARE\DW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DELFIN\PROMULGATE\PGMONITR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB05.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\B'S CLIP\BSCLIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\ZCAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\CHKRAS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE 6\NETSCP6.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHIPM11.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
ConMgr.exe = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK 5.0\CONMGR.EXE"
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
CXMon = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
Iomega Startup Options = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Common\ImgStart.exe
Iomega Drive Icons = C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
(Default) = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe
iWon Messenger Pipe = C:\Program Files\iWon\Messenger\bin\i1IMPipe.exe
SaveNow = C:\Program Files\SaveNow\SaveNow.exe
MediaLoads Installer = "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
PromulGate = "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"
HPDJ Taskbar Utility = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb05.exe
New.net Startup = rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
B'sCLiP = C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\BSCLIP.exe
HPHmon04 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
HPHUPD04 = "C:\Program Files\HP Photosmart 11\hphinstall\UniPatch\hphupd04.exe"
Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon = c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\Progra~1\Online~1\MSN\msnmig.exe

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\NEWSNOW.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 5/1/2003, 12:45:0)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\CONGRATS.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\CONGRAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\PFLIC.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\EREG.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INC.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\APPS.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\DRIVER.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MASTER.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INSTALL.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INC.HPI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INLINE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\USB.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RESTART.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RUNAPPS.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\LICENSE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INTRO.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STATUS.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STATUS.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HPFPDI00.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HPFMICM.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HPFAICM.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HPFIUI.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HPFINST.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
SET CLASSPATH=C:\EasyPhoto\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\EZPhoto\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\AdobeConnectables
REM
SET PATH=C:\WTUTOR;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DEVICE=C:\essolo.sys
REM
device=c:\windows\cdrom\cdrom.sys /d:mscd001
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\DRVSPACE.SYS /MOVE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
rem
rem
lh c:\windows\command\mscdex.exe /l:r /d:mscd001
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C}
iWon BHO - C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONBAR\3.BIN\IWONBAR.DLL - {C298FB42-E3E2-11D3-ADCD-0050DAC24E8F}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_50.dll - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
WebReg 20021231221120.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R634/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Create and Print ActiveX Plug-in]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AXCTP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.americangreetings.com/cnp/Install/AxCtp.cab

[SnoopyCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\EACOM\UPDATE\NPSNPY.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/snoopy/iesnoopy.cab

[iWon IE Installer]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONBAR\3.BIN\IWONBAR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.iwon.com/ct/toolbar/iwonbar1,0,1,13.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/20000128/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[iWon Progressive Counter]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONSLOT\4.BIN\IWONSLOT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.iwon.com/ct/pm3/iwonpm1,0,2,5.cab

[iWon Installer Start]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\INSTALLR\1.BIN\I1EZSETP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://downloads.iwon.com/images/nocache/bingo/i1initialsetup1.0.0.2.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/22690c0b998a8fa45c18/netzip/RdxIE6.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #2: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_50.dll
Protocol #1: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEWDOTNET\NEWDOTNET4_50.DLL
Protocol #2: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEWDOTNET\NEWDOTNET4_50.DLL
Protocol #9: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEWDOTNET\NEWDOTNET4_50.DLL
Protocol #10: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEWDOTNET\NEWDOTNET4_50.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 10,337 bytes
Report generated in 1.535 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I see a ton of problems there, all of them relating to ad/ spyware and other junk.

The first thing I want you to do is download Spybot, install and update it. But don't run it yet:

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/

The second thing is go to Add/Remove programs and remove New.net from there and reboot. Then do the same thing for SaveNow.

After you have done that run Spybot and have it "fix" all errors it preselects (checks). Be sure to reboot afterwards. You may need to run it more than once.

After you have had it fix selected errors, run and post another copy of the StartupList and let us know if the shutdown problem is resolved yet.

I would also suggest, in your configuration of AVG (Grisoft), not to have it run a scan at startup or shutdown. Currently I can see that you have one running at startup.


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

Ok...Sorry im being a pain but its just annoying when you go to shut down your computer and it wont shut down.

Do you think i could have deleted something in my registry, or I just got a new printer, could that have caused this problem too?

I did everything you told me to do in the last response and here is my new list:

StartupList report, 1/5/03, 10:37:15 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\DRIVEICONS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB05.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\B'S CLIP\BSCLIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHIPM11.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
ConMgr.exe = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK 5.0\CONMGR.EXE"
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
CXMon = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
Iomega Startup Options = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Common\ImgStart.exe
Iomega Drive Icons = C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
(Default) = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe
iWon Messenger Pipe = C:\Program Files\iWon\Messenger\bin\i1IMPipe.exe
MediaLoads Installer = "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
HPDJ Taskbar Utility = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb05.exe
B'sCLiP = C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\BSCLIP.exe
HPHmon04 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
HPHUPD04 = "C:\Program Files\HP Photosmart 11\hphinstall\UniPatch\hphupd04.exe"
Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon = c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\Progra~1\Online~1\MSN\msnmig.exe

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\NEWSNOW.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 5/1/2003, 22:0:14)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\UNINST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
SET CLASSPATH=C:\EasyPhoto\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\EZPhoto\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\AdobeConnectables
REM
SET PATH=C:\WTUTOR;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DEVICE=C:\essolo.sys
REM
device=c:\windows\cdrom\cdrom.sys /d:mscd001
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\DRVSPACE.SYS /MOVE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
rem
rem
lh c:\windows\command\mscdex.exe /l:r /d:mscd001
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
WebReg 20021231221120.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R634/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Create and Print ActiveX Plug-in]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AXCTP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.americangreetings.com/cnp/Install/AxCtp.cab

[SnoopyCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\EACOM\UPDATE\NPSNPY.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/snoopy/iesnoopy.cab

[iWon IE Installer]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONBAR\3.BIN\IWONBAR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.iwon.com/ct/toolbar/iwonbar1,0,1,13.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/20000128/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[iWon Progressive Counter]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONSLOT\4.BIN\IWONSLOT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.iwon.com/ct/pm3/iwonpm1,0,2,5.cab

[iWon Installer Start]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\INSTALLR\1.BIN\I1EZSETP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://downloads.iwon.com/images/nocache/bingo/i1initialsetup1.0.0.2.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/22690c0b998a8fa45c18/netzip/RdxIE6.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 8,129 bytes
Report generated in 3.370 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you're making progress, but you still have:

iWon Messenger Pipe = C:\Program Files\iWon\Messenger\bin\i1IMPipe.exe

MediaLoads Installer = "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H

(Default) = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe

All three of these should have been removed by Spybot. Did you reboot afterwards?

Let's try a somewhat different approach. Go to Start>Run, enter *msconfig* and click on the Startup tab.

Uncheck all entries there except ScanRegistry and SystemTray. We will re-enable most of them later, little by little.

Once you have done that and rebooted, run Spybot again and have it Fix all selected errors that it checks. Will it shutdown now without hanging? Try it a couple of times.

If yes, run msconfig again and check the entries for your antivirus AVG:

AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP

Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe

Again test whether it will shut down without hanging and continue to re-enable startups a couple at a time. If it starts hanging, then you know it was due to the last program you enabled.

Don't worry about being a "pest", these things can often take a few days to work out.

=======================

If these three entries:

>>iWon Messenger Pipe = C:\Program Files\iWon\Messenger\bin\i1IMPipe.exe

>>MediaLoads Installer = "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H

>>(Default) = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe

remain in msconfig (unchecked) after running Spybot, run *regedit* and navigate to

Hkey_Local_Machine
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
RUN- (this is where the Unchecked entries will be)

>> With the Run- folder highlighted on the left, Right click on those two entries (and only those two) on the Right pane and delete them
==================

As for the printer, it sure did put a lot of stuff in your startups, but we should know whether it is the cause by using msconfig to troubleshoot.


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

WoooHooo i think we are almost there....i ran msconfig and unchecked everything but the scanregistry and systemtray, i rebooted and my computer shut down without hanging, so i ran the spybot again and it still did not hang =-) The three enteries were still there so i ran the regedit and deleted those enteries and rebooted, and it did not hang again...i checked a few of the enteries in my startup that i thought i needed, and rebooted, still good news.! Now my next question, do i need to check anymore of them in the startup or should i leave it the way it is??

Here is a list of what i have checked:
ScanRegistry
SystemTray
AVG_CC
Avgserv.exe
B'sClip
HPHmon04
HPHUPD04
CXMON

Heres what i dont have checked:
ICQ Plus
IridiumTimeWizard
Stillimagemonitor
UpdateMgr.exe
Pop-Up Stopper
New.net startup
LoadPowerProfile
ConMgr.exe
TaskMonitor
Iomega startup options
Iomega Drive Icons
HPDJ taskbar utility
Share-to-web namespace
LoadPowerProfile
SchedulingAgent
Microsoft office startup
EPSON background monitor


----------



## TheShadow395 (Jan 5, 2003)

What _is_ TaskMonitor? I have that, too, and I've always wondered if it's what's messed up my Ctrl/Alt/Del.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

StillImageMonitor will need to be checked for you to use your scanner. However, as an alternative some people will leave it unchecked and instead create a desktop or quicklaunch shortcut to the exe and run it only when needed

Taskmonitor optimizes the arrangement of files for Windows defrag. It really is not required and I used to leave this unchecked on my 98 machine -- doing so may result in programs opening a split second or so more slowly after your next defrag (but on the plus side, defrag will complete much quicker).

LoadPowerProfiles are required only if you are using power management features, and even then leaving them unchecked just means that those features will not be enabled.

The rest are all up to you. BUT, how did you get this back:

*New.net startup*

I didn't see it in your last post and it should have been removed with New.net. Is New.net back in Add/Remove programs? Remove it again if it is, and becareful what you are installing or downloading which might be replacing it. If there is no other sign of New.net, just remove it from the registry as you did the others.

Now, finally, if you look at your previous startup you will see a category for Downloaded Program Files. These are ActiveX objects that are found in Internet Options>Settings >View Objects.

Nothing there is essential and removing anything will only cause a prompt for a new download from a site that requires it. However you should remove any remaining entries for objects not associated with major vendors. I would leave only the Microsoft and Macromedia ones and remove all others. You can right click on each and select properties to see the vendor info.


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

Thank You again for helping me so much! I went ahead and checked the StillImageMonitor, TaskMonitor and the LoadPowerProfiles in my startup, but for now i think im going to leave the rest unchecked and if i find that i need them i will check them. Sound good? I did not find the New.net in the add/remove programs, so i went into the registry and deleted it from there, so hopefully that will get rid of it for good.

I have noticed that my computer is now running slower then usual, you had mentioned something about that in your previous response. Im going to defrag it today, hopefully that will solve the problem.

I was a little confused on the ActiveX stuff, so i just deleted a few of them, cause when i went to properties, it didnt really say much about if it was microsoft or macromedia.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would expect the computer to be running faster, but it depends on what you are seeing. Browsing is always highly variable and dependent on net congestion and server traffic where you are browsing. By "slower" I meant only that a program would open slower. However understand, that taskmonitor saves its results in a hidden file called *applog*. If it is disabled it will not update this log, which is what defrag uses. If you uncheck Taskmonitor and want to leave it unchecked, you should also delete the applog folder or its contents.

When you right click on those activex objects there should be a version tab which gives copyright info. In any case you can compare what you are looking at with what is shown in the StartupList to verify which ones to remove. Have no fear you cannot make a bad mistake here even if you cleared all of them -- an option which DiskCleanup actually gives.

If you are still having problems, post another full copy of your startup list.


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

Here is the new copy of my startup list:

StartupList report, 1/6/03, 11:25:17 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\B'S CLIP\BSCLIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\ZCAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\CHKRAS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHIPM11.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
B'sCLiP = C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\BSCLIP.exe
HPHmon04 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON04.EXE
HPHUPD04 = "C:\Program Files\HP Photosmart 11\hphinstall\UniPatch\hphupd04.exe"
CXMon = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\Progra~1\Online~1\MSN\msnmig.exe

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\NEWSNOW.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 6/1/2003, 20:36:38)

[rename]
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 5/1/2003, 22:0:14)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\UNINST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
SET CLASSPATH=C:\EasyPhoto\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\EZPhoto\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\AdobeConnectables
REM
SET PATH=C:\WTUTOR;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DEVICE=C:\essolo.sys
REM
device=c:\windows\cdrom\cdrom.sys /d:mscd001
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\DRVSPACE.SYS /MOVE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
rem
rem
lh c:\windows\command\mscdex.exe /l:r /d:mscd001
C:\essolo.com

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
WebReg 20021231221120.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R634/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[iWon IE Installer]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONBAR\3.BIN\IWONBAR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.iwon.com/ct/toolbar/iwonbar1,0,1,13.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[iWon Progressive Counter]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONSLOT\4.BIN\IWONSLOT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.iwon.com/ct/pm3/iwonpm1,0,2,5.cab

[iWon Installer Start]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\INSTALLR\1.BIN\I1EZSETP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://downloads.iwon.com/images/nocache/bingo/i1initialsetup1.0.0.2.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,161 bytes
Report generated in 1.850 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

By Slow, I mean that when i click on the start Icon on windows it used to pop up with no delay, now it takes 5 plus seconds to pop up so i can go to programs and then it takes seconds to get my program list to pop up.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well the startups look to be pretty good, all that's left are the Iwon entries in downloaded program files (which you should remove), but this wouldn't cause the start menu and program startup delay.

First do this, then if the problem isn't resolved proceed to the next advice. Go to start>shutdown>restart in MS-DOS mode. At the c:\windows\ prompt enter:

*scanreg /fix*

Still slow? Try testing under these two conditions:

1 -- in Safe Mode: to start in Safe Mode, press and hold the ctrl key immediately when rebooting and then select Safe Mode from the options menu.

2 -- disabling all startup entries except ScanRegistry and Systray under msconfig > startup. Also, uncheck the entries for autoexec. bat and config.sys on the General page.


----------



## chvygrl3 (Jul 10, 2001)

Thank You So Much! Things are looking good on my end...Its nice to know that there is someone out there willing to help =-) Cross your fingers that it will remain good and i wont have to bug you any more..hehe Thanks Again!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Chvygrl3, that's great to hear. I'm assuming scanreg /fix was the answer to the start button problem, or perhaps it just corrected itself after rebooting in Safe Mode (corrupt ShellIconCache, then)?

But unless you holler, this is being marked "resolved".

I did a little research on it and found that it is an incredibly pesky problem for some with no confirmed solution. Could even be a driver problem with respect to the mouse, so I'm hoping we are not leaving you with an ongoing annoyance.


----------

